# Agents of SHIELD(need one more player)



## Pate Pot Pete (Dec 15, 2004)

This is a campaign idea I've been wanting to do for a while but my players say BORING You will be playing an agent of SHIELD and be going on mission as such. PL will be 3-4. This is not a shoot everything in site game, it is about investigating, forensics, and subterfuge. Of corce there will be some fights as well. This is set in Ultimate Marvel (but it won't really matter since super-being's will be slim and none) Think Jag meets CSI meets alias and your close for the theme.


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 21, 2004)

Hey 3-P,
What system are you looking at using for this campaign? 

I would be interested but would like to know more about it.

Thanks!

Nuke


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 21, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> What system are you looking at using for this campaign?




If it’s got PLs in it it's got to be mutants and masterminds...  

As much as I'm intrigued by the concept, (I've loved Nick Fury for a good long time, I even have some of his Sgt. Fury and his Howling Commando comics from the 60's) I would also like to know more about this game...

I would be insanely worried about a PL3-4 game...  I know its not a shoot everything in sight game but that's not a whole lot of PPs to work with...

If your curious the Blackguard Template from Foes of Freedom gives these guards of super powered villains in the Freedom City Universe, think the Vault, a 105 PP worth of advancement after four months of intense training.  (They do have a good amount of equipment.)

I think you would be better of at a higher PL (say 6-*) without allowing any powers based upon anything besides training.  (examples, combat sense, strike, weapon, low levels of luck, and also low levels of running...

Of course its just suggestions.   Please do as you feel!

Oh what's your skill ratio?


----------



## Radiant (Dec 21, 2004)

Pate Pot Pete said:
			
		

> This is a campaign idea I've been wanting to do for a while but my players say BORING You will be playing an agent of SHIELD and be going on mission as such. PL will be 3-4. This is not a shoot everything in site game, it is about investigating, forensics, and subterfuge. Of corce there will be some fights as well. This is set in Ultimate Marvel (but it won't really matter since super-being's will be slim and none) Think Jag meets CSI meets alias and your close for the theme.




lovely mix. I am not that big a fan of shield but that is mostly because that organization just never had a chance to shine much in the marvel universe. I'd like to try it.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Dec 21, 2004)

Skill ratio is 3:1, you may have your character start at PL 5, but only super-powers resonably based on training will be allowed. If you start at PL 5 expect to be separated from the group at some point.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 21, 2004)

Pate Pot Pete said:
			
		

> Skill ratio is 3:1, you may have your character start at PL 5, but only super-powers reasonably based on training will be allowed. If you start at PL 5 expect to be separated from the group at some point.




Sweet, never done a 3:1 and I'm not sure if I will take any superpowers…  Though I imagine ever agent has some sort of unarmed combat skills/weapons training.

Consider a spot filled by me.


----------



## Gideon (Dec 21, 2004)

i would also be interested in playing in the game.  Playing normal humans could be interesting...well highly trained humans.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 21, 2004)

Gideon said:
			
		

> I would also be interested in playing in the game.  Playing normal humans could be interesting...well highly trained humans.




Indeed, this game really has caught my eye.  

I think I’m going to run with a very dexterous lady that while success/fame found her young, I’m really considering maybe a gymnast that won a gold medal or so in the Olympics, it also left her young.  In this cause one would be unable to hold of nature and life for so long, examples in this cause would be weight gain and the inability to compete at an Olympic level…

That would just be her secondary “function” her primary would be some sort of science degree…  Of course she would have some combat training like any agent…

I am curious as to what age everyone is aiming for with his or her agent...


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Dec 21, 2004)

So far we have Brother Shatterstone and Radiant. Post agents stats up here, with background and appreance


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 22, 2004)

Count me in.  If all goes as planned, I will be able to build a character at work tomorrow.  I have a couple of ideas in mind so I will have to see what pans out.  

This is in the Ultimate universe, right Pete?  Just checking for background purposes.  

Bro Shatterstone, I am thinking mid twenties for my guy.

Nuke


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 22, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> This is in the Ultimate universe, right Pete?  Just checking for background purposes.




Considering that I have all the ultimate line comics, yet lack the time to read them, this is going to sound very stupid...  Ahh how does Shield’s role differ in the ultimate line than the mainstream marvel universe?



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Bro Shatterstone, I am thinking mid twenties for my guy.



Cool, we're on the same page then.


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 22, 2004)

Ultimate SHIELD is much more active in the super hero arena.  

They basically sponser the Ultimates, or the Ultimates are a branch of shield (Shiled Super Soldiers, anyone.).  Nick Fury has a deal with Xavier that the kids stay out of major toruble and one day have the option to join him.  Fury even has tabs on Spidey and has talked to him about joining later.  

SHIELD is a player in the Ultimate universe.  Not sure what P.P.Pete has in mind, though.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 22, 2004)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Ultimate SHIELD is much more active in the super hero arena.




So they’re not out to bash Hydra and other terrorist?  Wow...  That sort of big change... 



			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> SHIELD is a player in the Ultimate universe.  Not sure what P.P.Pete has in mind, though.




Of course it is his call.  (Though I would argue that SHIELD is also a player in the mainstream universe, it’s a mute point and I know that you didn't mean it in any negative way.  )


----------



## Ahzad (Dec 22, 2004)

I'm definately interested in this game. So if you have room count me in. I can build a pc over the next day or two.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 22, 2004)

*Character Creation Idea*

Pete, maybe its just cause I like Spycraft too much but I was wondering if you wanted to handle equipment via the M&M Character or if you wanted it to be separate?  

I just really see alot of diverse missions that a lot of equipment would be worthless in some missions and simply wouldn’t be carried. (Like Nightvison Goggles:  Which would be a flawed feat: Darkvision – Device)

If you’re unfamiliar with Spycraft an agent has some equipment that always goes with him (This would be very easy to incorporate as part of the M&M character build) but they also have a selection of equipment that changes as they change missions.  (If you wanted this completely regulated then this could easily be covered by a few PPs on the side that change with each mission.)

Anyhow just an idea... 

*Character Creation Question*

Pete, I’m surely not trying to be a pain and hopeful you look upon my abundance of posts and ideas as a good thing…  Anyhow I have a question or two about are characters:

Also do you have issues with the rules for weapons from Nocturnals?  If you don't know it has some pretty good rules for making real life firearms.

Now obviously we have alot of say in our characters but I would be curious as to what type of skills would be most useful in my characters day to day functions.  

Note: this could be completely different than from what she will be doing in game… Their are just so many feats/skills that could be useful that I’m not sure if a large base of general training is the way to go or if I should specialize her somewhat more than her agile background already suggests.)

*Everyone Else*
What’s everyone else planning on doing with his or her character?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 22, 2004)

Ahzad said:
			
		

> I'm definately interested in this game. So if you have room count me in. I can build a pc over the next day or two.




Is this a Shield game or a GI Joe game?   (Wow, long time no see.  Good to see you though.)


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 22, 2004)

SHIELD.....  Joe...
Mutants and Masterminds.....  Spycraft.......

It's all good!  As long as we get to stop some bad guys, I'm in!  

Good to see ya Ahzad!

(Maybe Pete will intro Ultimate Hydra!)


Nuke


----------



## Gideon (Dec 22, 2004)

My guy basics:

Just out of the military where he was a SEAL demolitions expert who missed being the super hero of the family by luck.  My guy has a twin brother and has tried to beat his super-brother in a lot of compitition but just hasn't quite gotten there.  Recruited for his quick mind, military experience, and first hand knowledge of metahuman activities.

I'll make the charachter tomorrow.  PL 4?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 22, 2004)

Gideon said:
			
		

> My guy basics




Sound good, and I'm sure my character is quite happy to not have to deal with demolitions. 



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> I'll make the character tomorrow.  PL 4?




3P signed off on PL5s but he said to be prepared to be alone and separated from the rest of the group at some time.  (If anything screams aPL5 its a former seal.)

I took the PL5 option.


----------



## Ahzad (Dec 22, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Is this a Shield game or a GI Joe game?   (Wow, long time no see.  Good to see you though.)




Yep good to see you still around. Spend most of my time over in AEG's Spycraft forums (rpg & ccg) or Mongoose's Conan forum anymore. I've really gotten into those games a lot, now if I could only find some players in real life to replace the members of my group who have left or became unreliable.

Nuke pointed this thread out to me, prolly b/c he knows how much I like this type of genre.

Unsure about my pc yet, if I get the okay from Pete that is. I'll need to think about him overnite, and look over my M&M book to refresh my memory w/ the system. I'll have something done pretty quick though.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 22, 2004)

Ahzad said:
			
		

> Yep good to see you still around. Spend most of my time over in AEG's Spycraft forums (rpg & ccg) or Mongoose's Conan forum anymore. I've really gotten into those games a lot, now if I could only find some players in real life to replace the members of my group who have left or became unreliable.




I’ve never really did anything with Conan but I've gotten even more Spycraft books but still no luck on finding a game.  (So I know how you feel.)



			
				Ahzad said:
			
		

> Nuke pointed this thread out to me, prolly b/c he knows how much I like this type of genre.



That was cool of him.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Dec 22, 2004)

The spycraft equiptment rule can be used as characters choose special weapons from the SHIELD armory before each mission. However no laser guns, in the ultimate universe SHIELD uses regular weapons. Also I don't own Nocturnals but will allow you to create firearms from the real world.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 22, 2004)

omg, what to play what to play. 
*walks in circles*


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 22, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> omg, what to play what to play.
> *walks in circles*



Careful, I tried that.... and walked into a wall.
Of course, that's also when inspiration hit!    


Nuke


----------



## Gideon (Dec 22, 2004)

*Lt. Daniel Fen*
PL 5; Male, 6'1" 200 lbs
Demolitions Expert
*Abilitlies:*
Str-13
Dex - 16
Con - 14
Int - 16
Wis - 10
Cha - 13

*Base Attack Bonus:* 4
Melee- 5  
     Unarmed- dmg 4S
Ranged - 7 
*Base Defense Bonus:* 4
*Defense:* 17 = 4 base + 3 dex + 10 normal
*Intiative:* 3

*Skills:* (E) sybolizes 'expert' skill
Computers 7 = 4 ranks + 3 int
(E)Demolitions 14 = 8 ranks + 3 skill focus + 3 int
(E)Disable Device 11 = 8 ranks +3 int
Hide: 9 = 6 ranks + 3 dex
Know(Tactics/Military Science) 5 = 2 ranks +3 Int
Listen: 6 = 6 ranks + 0 wis
Move Silently: 9 = 6 ranks +3 dex
Science(Chemistry) 5 = 2 ranks +3 Int  (not sure which knowledge pertains to bombs(I picked one)
Search: 10 =  7 ranks + 3 Int
Spot: 6 = 6 ranks +0 wis
Swim: 8 = 7 ranks +1 str

*Feats:*
Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot
Leadership
Underwater Combat
Endurance
Toughness
Assessment
Accurate Shot
Skill Focus(Demolitions)
Paralysis

*Powers:*
Strike (Source: Training) 3

*Devices:*
   6 'floating' PP for special equipment for each assignment.

*Weakness:*
Antagonist- Dan's Family of super heros captured and improsoned a   super-villan.  The bad guy is trying to use Daniel as collateral against his family.  (I am thinking some sort of thinker/planner that can get at me with goons from behind bars.  But I tried to leave it open ended, oh master of games, so you can do as you please.)


*Appearance:*
Fairly tall with lean strong muceles, Lt. Fen is a man in excellent condition.  A shaved head with a strong nose and hawkish eyes give him a serious demeanor even while laughing.  Lt. Fen has black hair (seen from eyebrows) and dark brown eyes.

*Personality:*
Daniel has the dicipline and attention to detail that gets pounded into soldiers  heads in boot camp.  His time as a SEAL has taught him of honor, loyalty, and  sacrifice.  Daniel is competitive but very fair and never a bragard.  He beleives very strongly in being a good winner and loser.

*History:*
Daniel Fen is the only un-mutated homo sapien in his family.  His mom can see things 20 miles away, his dad can run at mach 5, his sister can take a gun shot to the head, and his twin brother could lift the family sedan at 5 years of age.  Daniel has excelled in school, in athletics, and has been one of the 'cool' kids for most of his life.  But to him he was just human.  His family loved him but he was always the normal one, a fact his older sister never let him forget.

Joining the navy Daniel quickly became enrolled in the Navy SEALS eventually being recruited into SHIELD because of his excellence of service and strong interest into meta-human affairs.  Lt. Daniel Fen has served with SHIELD for close to 4 years.

Dan Retains contact with his family and a strange love/hate relationship to his twin brother, Mark.

(I know the writing part needs a strong revision.  But that should do for now.)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 22, 2004)

Pate Pot Pete said:
			
		

> Also I don't own Nocturnals but will allow you to create firearms from the real world.




Cool, I'll get the rules over to you some how...  

I have one last question:  I don't really see to many weaknesses being taken but do you want to use the default rules or the rules in the annual?  (Which I feel are vastly superior to the default rules.)  Rules

Gideon, I'm rather curious as to why Lt. Fen has no hand-to-hand combat skills?  (Strike; Source: training is how I've done it for my character.)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 22, 2004)

I would be interested in this. 
The basic concept i'm thinking of is a researcher with forensics and some knowledge of the more "esoteric" beings of the world. (Eternals, Atlantians, Mole people...)


----------



## Gideon (Dec 22, 2004)

I guess it is because of power points/didn't think of it.  He has a +4 BAB in melee which at least partially represents training in hand to hand fighting.  (I used the pay 3pp/point of BAB method.)  In the end it is just PP spread too thin to simulate what I think of with a SEAL/Demolitions Expert.  I could drop a couple feats to get some strike but I think the ones I have right now make sense.  I don't really wanna strip out the skills for power points either.  Ability scores are good I think too, above average physically but not amazing.  I also would like to have some 'floater' PP for equipment which I have none of.  I guess if push comes to shove and I would reduce the BAB/BDB.  I could also take a weakness, maybe Dan's family has gotten some kind of psycho enemy.  That enemy is after me thinking that the non-mutant is the achilles heel.  Hmmm...I kinda like that.  Opinions Shatterstone, Mister GM?


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Dec 22, 2004)

I will be using the annual rules, and people remember this is NOT reglar Marvel it is Ultimate Marvel, (for the Eternals reference), also ultimate Hydra, might be rearing its nine heads in this game.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 22, 2004)

Gideon said:
			
		

> I guess it is because of power points/didn't think of it.  He has a +4 BAB in melee, which at least partially represents training in hand to hand fighting.  (I used the pay 3pp/point of BAB method.)




There is some truth to that, and to be honest I'm not sure of the advantage of having some skills in strike.  I was thinking at the time that they where needed to avoid AoO but theirs not any AoO in M&M.  

Being at work, I'm also away from my books at the moment...  



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> In the end it is just PP spread too thin to simulate what I think of with a SEAL/Demolitions Expert.




Yeah I know the feeling...  All in all I just get the feeling of "If I only had a few more points."  Though I see that I've spent more on abilities than you did, but you spent alot more than I did on BAB.  (My character has a lowly +1.)   



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> I could drop a couple feats to get some strike but I think the ones I have right now make sense.  I don't really wanna strip out the skills for power points either.




Neither do I...  Your feats are good also, I would add more before I subtracted any of those.



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> Ability scores are good I think too, above average physically but not amazing.




I think your wisdom is a little low, you met a seal you met a very determined individual...  Just insane will power.  



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> I also would like to have some 'floater' PP for equipment, which I have none of.




I think Pete signed off on this, not sure how many PPs we are going to have but it should be some.  



			
				Gideon said:
			
		

> Opinions Shatterstone, Mister GM?




I guess if I was going to be bold I would show that we need more PP to play with, but I'm not entirely sure its a good idea as alot of us are already a PL or two higher than what he originally wanted...  

My real suggestion is maybe to go to a 4:1 skill ratio, this allows us to be very trained but wouldn't effect the max skill level, max BAB, Power level or anything like that. 

Anyhow, that's just an idea from the top of my head...


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Dec 22, 2004)

All agents get the following feats/super-powers for free to reprisent SHIELD mandatory training. Accurate attack, Assessment, Skill focus( you choose the skill) and Paralysis for free. Also each character chooses a special area and gets 5:1 for skill buying in that area.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 22, 2004)

Pate Pot Pete said:
			
		

> Also each character chooses a special area and gets 5:1 for skill buying in that area.




sweet Pete that really rocks!   I do have one questions, how do you define a special area of skills?  

I guess we can go with my character whom has a substantial background in gymnastics for an example…  Would this special area be considered one skill? (like acrobatics) or a combination of two or three skills, (like acrobatics and balance /or acrobatics, balance, and Jumping) or is it something else entirely? (like pretty much any skill that deals with her specialized background. (like due to having excessively  performed in front of a crowd she would add the concentration skill to the mix.)


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Dec 23, 2004)

A special skill is one or two skills that your character specializes in.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 23, 2004)

*a variation on a theme.*

Ok.. How about he specializes in Mutants. I can even see him with a mutant "power" something along the lines of making his incisers grow into fangs. There would be no actual beneft except for a boost to intimidation maybe. 

But he would show as a mutant to mutant detectors. 

I just want something to set him appart from the other characters.


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 23, 2004)

Good news: I was able to build my character at work today.
Bad news: I need to make some changes due to the updates to this thread.  

Should be cool.  My guy is looking to be good at computers and firearms.  He is PL4, ex-FBI, 27 years old.  I don't have a cool code-name for him, are we going with cool code-names?

Love the mandatory training stats!  Thanks Pete!  Curious where Paralysis comes in.

Will get an updated version of my character up soon as possible.  Holidays are gonna slow me up, have to work and do the family and frieds thing!

Nuke


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 23, 2004)

Is the game full yet or are there openings?


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 23, 2004)

Well if you are full, please consider me for a back up. I do have a PL 5 guy ready, modified by your creation rules he looks like this;


"DOC", PL: 5, Eccentric Scientist, Name: Dr. Hubert Humphrey, Male, Size: Medium; INIT: +2, DEF 14/12;  SPEED ;  MELEE +5, RANGED +7, MENTAL +7, SV: DMG +1, FORT +1, REF +2, WILL +2;  STR 10, DEX 14, CON 12, INT 20, WIS 14, CHA 10. 
(skills in Bold are bought 5:1)
SKILLS: Computers* +15/5, Demolitions* +11/1, Disable Dev* +15/5, Drive* +3/1, Medicine* +10/8, Open Lock* +3/1, Pilot* +3/1, Read Lips* +11/1, Repair* +15/5,  
*Science: Physics +15/5, Biology +15/5, Genetics +15/5, Quantum Mechanics +15/5.*
FEATS: Assessment, Skill Focus(Medicine), Hero's Luck(x2), Evaluate (from Crooks), Point Blank Shot, Power Attack. 

POWERS: 
SUPER-INTELLIGENCE [+5] [SOURCE: TRAINING], 
ARMOR [+5] [SOURCE: SUPER SCIENCE], Gadgets [+5], 
WEAPON: RANGED, LETHAL ("PHASER") [+5] [SOURCE: SUPER SCIENCE], Stun, Penetrating Attack, 
DETECT: ENERGY ("SCANNER") [SOURCE: SUPER SCIENCE]. 

WEAK: Quirk (scientific curiousity). 

COST: abilities 20, combat 19, skills 12, feats 10, powers 24, weakness -10, total 75.


----------



## Radiant (Dec 23, 2004)

I think I'll go for some kind of close-combat specialist since we don't have that yet. Maybe with some underworld-knowledbe/background.


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 23, 2004)

Still building....

I think I am  going for PL 5 since most others (so far) have and it is easier to build.

Nuke


----------



## Ahzad (Dec 23, 2004)

I've got my PC just about done it looks like he'll end up PL4. As w/ Nuke the holidays will slow me up a little, but I should have him posted by Sunday if that's good. My character is more of a jack-of-all-trades type of guy doesn't stand out in any one particular area, but he's good at a wide variety of skills. I'm on my way to work now I'll try and post later.

Just an FYI, I'm not getting any notices of posts thru the subscription service so I have no idea when there are new posts I'll try to look in on the thread once or twice a day, but if something important gets posted could someone shoot a reminder to me? Thanks.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Dec 23, 2004)

Paraysis comes in because SHIELD agents know how to hit nerves on thier opponants to leave them paralyzed (it only works in malee though) we have one opening left, from my count people playing are Azad, Hero4hire, Nuke, Raident, and Agent Silvermage.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 23, 2004)

I hate to bring bad news but I just don't see how the character I'm making fits into this group…  I don’t know what else for her to do besides the acrobatic stuff…  I was looking at a science field but to be honest Hero4hire pretty much just took all of the fields for his concept.  His untrained check is going to be higher than what I could spare for my character.

Long story short I’m going todrop this game but I would really like to thank you for considering me.


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 24, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I hate to bring bad news but I just don't see how the character I'm making fits into this group…  I don’t know what else for her to do besides the acrobatic stuff…  I was looking at a science field but to be honest Hero4hire pretty much just took all of the fields for his concept.  His untrained check is going to be higher than what I could spare for my character.
> 
> Long story short I’m going todrop this game but I would really like to thank you for considering me.




I would be more than happy to make a different character. You joined first, your concept definitely takes priority.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 24, 2004)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I would be more than happy to make a different character. You joined first, your concept definitely takes priority.




Naw don't stress it, I’m sure I have more games going on than you and even without this game I probably have more than enough on my plate right now...  Besides I'm still not sure if my character would even be useful.

Have fun.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Dec 24, 2004)

Once you post your characters go to this thread to play the game http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1927466#post1927466


----------



## perivas (Dec 25, 2004)

May I join this game?  Preliminary concept: infiltration specialist...that is, disguise, forgery, gather info and so forth.  Please let me know.  Thanks!


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 25, 2004)

I'm going to bow out. Unfortunatly my character idea is not really applicable to the game and I don't want to play "Just another agent".


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Dec 25, 2004)

Peravas you can replace Agent Sivermage


----------



## Radiant (Dec 25, 2004)

bowing out too, I'm not trusting in first come first serve games too much.


----------



## perivas (Dec 25, 2004)

With all of these exits, is this game still going to be viable?  Not to be cynical or anything...who's left?


----------



## Ahzad (Dec 25, 2004)

*Alexander Marcoldi *
PL 4; Male, 5'9" 165 lbs

*Abilities:*
Str - 12
Dex - 14
Con - 16
Int - 14
Wis - 14
Cha - 10

*Base Attack Bonus:* 3
Melee- 4 
Unarmed- dmg 1S
Ranged - 5 
*Base Defense Bonus*: 3
Defense: 15 = 3 base + 2 dex + 10 normal
Initiative: 2

*Skills:* 
Acrobatics – 5 (3r+ 2d)
Balance – 5 (3r+ 2d)
Climb – 1 (1s)
Computers – 5 (3r+ 2i)
Concentration – 2 (2w)
Craft – 2 (2w)
Demolitions – 3 (1r + 2i)
Disable Device – 5 (3r+ 2i)
Drive – 5 (3r+ 2d)
Escape Artist – 2 (2d)
Forgery – 2 (2i)
Gather Information – 2 (2r)
Hide – 5 (3r + 2d)
Jump – 1 (1s)
Knowledge –
   Culture – 3 (1r + 2i)
   Geography – 3 (1r + 2i)
   History – 3 (1r + 2i)
   Occult – 3 (1r + 2i)
   Religion – 3 (1r + 2i)
   Trivia - 3 (1r + 2i)
Languages – 2 (Spanish, Arabic)
Listen – 5 (3r + 2w)
Medicine – 5 (3r + 2w)
Move Silently – 5 (3r + 2d)
Open Lock – 5 (3r + 2d)
Repair – 5 (3r + 2i)
Science – Expert Field
   Archeology – 8 (3r + 2i + 3sf)
   Biochemistry – 7 (2r + 2i + 3sf)
   Biology – 8 (3r + 2i + 3sf)
   Chemistry – 8 (3r + 2i + 3sf)
   Forensics – 8 (3r + 2i + 3sf)
   Genetics – 8 (3r + 2i + 3sf)
   Physics – 8 (3r + 2i + 3sf)
Search – 5 (3r + 2i)
Sense Motive – 5 (3r + 2w)
Spot – 5 (3r + 2w)
Survival – 2 (2w)
Swim – 1 (1s)

*Feats:*
Attack Finesse  
Toughness
Accurate Attack 
Assessment
Paralysis
Skill Focus (Science)

*Appearance:*
Small well-built young man, appears a bit bookish and aloof, short brownish-blond hair w/ neat small moustache, medium complexion w/o any distinguishing scars or tattoos.

*Personality:*
Sincerely wants to make the world a better place and works toward that end. He’s a fighter who will never give up, even though the world may be set against him. 

*History:*
Alex began life on the streets on NYC. His earliest memories are of scavenging food out of trash receptacles and dumpsters. He’s spent most of his early years learning how to survive among the homeless and avoiding the boy’s homes. He knew at an early age that there was more to life than this and wanted to be able to help those that society had given up on or who had fell through the cracks. He avoided the street gangs and that life by spending all his time in the NYC public libraries where he read and educated himself, with the help of the some of the staff who turned a blind eye toward him and let him learn and grow. With the help of librarian Nadine Brown he took the GED at the age of 16 and passed with some of the highest marks seen on that test. He then went and applied to enter college early and based on his scores he succeeded. While in college he was recruited into the CIA and then from there into SHEILD.

The history still needs some work but I'll revise it later when I think some more on it and I don't have quite so much company coming in and out  but the base idea will still be the same self educated street kid who wants to make the world a better place. The only downside to his education is that since he's self taught he's indulged his interest in a wide variety of areas so he's a jack-of-all-trades but a master of none.


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 26, 2004)

*C.J. Deardowski*

"C.J."
Collin Jay Deardowski
Agent of SHIELD
PL5

STR 12 +1
DEX 16 +3
CON 14 +2
INT 14 +2
WIS 14 +2
CHA 12 +1

SAVES:
Damage 4
Fort 4
Ref 3
Will 2

Def 20
Init 3
HP 3
Speed 30'

Base Attack 2
Melee 3
Ranged 5

FEATS:
_Skill Focus: Computers
Assessment
Accurate Attack_
Ambidexterity
2 Weapon Fighting
Move By Attack
Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot
Rapid Shot
Multishot
Toughness
Dodge
Great Fortitude

SKILLS:
Computers 10
Diplomacy 4
Gather Information 4
Hide 6
Medicine 5
Move Silently 6
Repair 8
Sense Motive 5
Spot 5

POWERS:
Paralysis
Armor (Rank 4)

EQUIPMENT:
Dagger  +2L
Light Pistol  +3L
Submachine Gun  +4L  (Extras Multifire, Flaws Uses)


STORY:
Collin Deardowski made his way through the FBI Academy and became a field operative.  He did well and soon his skills in computers brought him into an investigative position.  He was the junior member of an investigative team when the FBI teamed up with SHIELD to investigate a company that was believed to be using it's resources to sponsor super-powered terrorists.  SHIELD came up against much tougher opposition than they expected and the FBI team tasked with getting in and downloading the computer files was pinned down.  The junior member of the team, C.J., fell back on his experience as an operative, fought his way to the computer lab, downloaded the files in question and made his way back to his team, just as they were rescued by SHIELD.  

The SHIELD task-force leader was not about to let an operative like that slip away.  C.J. was offered a transfer and jumped at it.  He has been with SHIELD for 2 years now and couldn't begin to imagine a more exciting life than knocking down doors, hacking computers and shooting bad guys.  All officially off the record, of course.


----------



## Nuke261 (Dec 29, 2004)

Hey!   Is the game still on?  Just curious since no one has posted in character.  I'll go first!!

Nuke


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Dec 30, 2004)

I second Nuke's question, is the game still on?


----------



## perivas (Dec 31, 2004)

I really love the MnM system and saw that given the rarity of its games here decided to give this one a shot.  But as the others' interest in it seems to have faded and the game itself does not really have the heroic feel that one expects out of a MnM foray, I too will withdraw from this game.  Sorry about that.  See you guys around.  I'm thinking that maybe I'll draft up a superheroic MnM adventure and subsequently turn it in a campaign here if things work out.  Let me know if you guys would be interested as players.  Thanks again for everything.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Jan 1, 2005)

Would a higher PL say 8-9 rekindle your intrest? I'm saying this because a big complaint of yours was the low PL, so how about an increase?


----------



## Ahzad (Jan 1, 2005)

Pate Pot Pete said:
			
		

> Would a higher PL say 8-9 rekindle your intrest? I'm saying this because a big complaint of yours was the low PL, so how about an increase?




I don't really mind what PL we play at. I'm still in for playing but the holidays have just slowed things down for me, but they are over as of this weekend. I was going to post in the actually game thread prolly tomorrow after I get home from work.

But I'll look in and see if things change between now and then.


----------



## perivas (Jan 1, 2005)

Well, I guess it's more that SHIELD agents aren't superheroes.  They're highly trained paramilitary specialists using guns and gadgets, not the car throwing, fire shooting out of one's hands type of heroes.  And I don't think that you're planning on running a superhero type of game...unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## Pate Pot Pete (Jan 2, 2005)

No, you are not mistaken this isn't a traditional super hero type game, however you may be fighting some supervillians. However, I think I'll keep the current characters.


----------



## perivas (Jan 2, 2005)

Well, good luck and happy gaming, folks!


----------



## Ahzad (Jan 4, 2005)

so where are we at w/ this thing? how many players are we down to?


----------

